# My Website



## JoshuaMonesson (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello to everyone
I am introducing my site to all of you please provide u r feedback ..The link is Joshua Monesson Photography | Headshots | Portraits | Boudoir | Maternity | Kids | Venice Studio | Los Angeles Photographer | Cheap Headshots | Boudoir Photography Los Aneles | Boudoir Photography Orange County | Venice Photographer 90291
Thanks
Joshua Monesson


----------



## PhotoShoots (Aug 7, 2011)

It great website 

*It loads quickly
*The layout very clean 
 *The colors are correct 

Would you give feedback on my design please?

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/personal-professional-photography-websites/252144-my-website.html

Many Thanks and Kind Regards

Charles


----------

